# Honey Lip Balm



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Today was my first round of making some Lip Blam. Not sure if it works as it is setting up now.

Any advice or tips when making balms?


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

wow, you sure have your hands in a lot of projects, Isaac









Do you have any recipes or anything? I'd love to make some balms to give to friends & family


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

I'm intrested too- was intrested in trying to make balm first. Only recipie I have is from DUMMIES.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

The recipe that I tried tonight did not turn out. Since I am a chef, I tend to tweak recipes a little and sometimes they work, and sometimes not







.

The recipe that did work is this:

3 T beeswax, grated
6 tsp almond oil
3 tsp honey
12 drips wintergreen essential oil

in double boiler over simmering water, add the beeswax, almond oil and honey. When the beeswax has metled completely, add the essential oil off the heat and wisk. Pour into small balm containers.

This recipe works good. There are some things that I have found from this experiance. If you need more info, feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------

